# Detailing with Angels (very pic heavy



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

*Update on page 3*

As I'd never been really happy with the finish on my black car I decided to go back to waxes as sealants hadn't given me what I wanted.
Zaino was awesome, but for me I was only about 95% happy with the finish and Opticoat 2.0 over time I was about 70% happy with the finish.

For me the look was too clean and sterile almost, nice and reflective but lacking depth and that beautiful wet look black paint should have.

So after a little looking about I was liking the look of the two Angelic brands and having bought a couple of Angel Wax products and been impressed by the products and service from John I just had to buy Dark Angel, their wax designed for black cars.

And then Polish Angel really caught my eye with their ott containers, but going buy pics alone the finish they gave looked great and because I was going the Carnauba route I decided on Escalate lotion and their glaze Palm Balm.

Service from Both Alois and John has been exceptional and both companies had their products half way round the world in under a week, just in time for a nice weekend of sunny skies.

so yesterday I started with a wash and full decon with Aquartz Iron and Tar products, Mothers shampoo and this is what the paint was like:

Just fine swirls, and the odd rds



















So starting with Escalate I put a few pea size blobs on a blue 3M waffle pad and off I went.










Onto the 50/50s, they're very fine in the pics but once you see them they stand out:


























So I finished the bonnet to leave this:


















































































































Already the bonnet had looked better than it had in a long time and whilst not doing full correction (which I wasn't aiming for) Escalate would make an amazing product for Enhancement details and you'll probably get bored of hearing me go on about how much I like this product :lol:

So with that I carried on around the rest of the car:


























































































































Heres one with the wrong light settings, but looks pretty cool imho










































So after being mightily impressed with the escalate Lotion, it was time to move onto Polish Angel Palm Balm.
For this I used a beautifully soft Zaino MF pad with a small blob of product and away I went doing a panel or two at a time then buffing off to reveal even more gloss and depth to the paint and the fantastic aroma of mint choc chip Cornetto 


































































So then on to the protection, for this I chose Angel Wax Dark Angel. this wax contains black pigment as its designed for black cars and I personally reckon it added that little bit more to the paint and would totally recommend it to people who own black cars. I can't comment on durability but if thats your thing then Maybe go for Guardian or Collie.

The wax was a breeze to use, apply a panel at a time and buff off. As easy as that :thumb:



































































And in true Detailing world fashion, it's raining on and off today. Despite the last 5 or 6 weeks being clear blue skies 

** UPDATE **

Well a few days after this detail my Wifes work was having the outside repainted and typically some of it ended up over my car 

So after the company responsible paid for replacement products to rectify the damage I finally found so time to restore my car.

After detailing the inlaws car my washmitt ended up like this, (this is after it being washed too).

So I've ordered a nice shiny new one to help maintain the finish and this one will be religated to wheels.



I decided to try the Polish Angel flake again and this is beading before washing



And beading after, so to me they look slightly tighter meaning it's laid down some nuba.



So onto the claying, in a flash container.



wrapped up like some sort of Posh chocolate 



and 2 lovely clay bars



And the aforementioned paint splatter.



For the clay I chose the Polish Angel Glaycolic fine as I expected to get into the removal straight away, but sadly due to work, time and weather it didn't happen ad the paint slowly dried and baked on and I switched to Carpro mild.

The PA clay though was exactly how I like my clay, really soft and malleable and sticky. Just not aggressive enough in this instance.
The Carpro clay worked but I find it very stiff and takes a while to work it soft, but it did the job and left a large amount of marring







Now onto the splatter



and a 50/50 after removal





And all gone





And the state of the bonnet afterwards



Onto the polishing, once again I chose the awesome Polish Angel Escalate lotion.
again I'm not too worried about 100% correction as this is daily driven and outside all day in all weathers and only garaged at night and the weekend.

So I started on the front bumper, despite getting a respray somewhen this year it looked a mess from the marring so I gave it a nice once over.
Then did the 2 front wings and bonnet.

Some nice 50/50s, before and afters from around the car:



























and a little marring left and some wax Holograms.

Once I'd finished with the Escalate I went over the whole car with Angel wax Dark Angel wax as it's fantastic on black, then a mist with Polish Angel Carnauba Arts Black Wulfenite spray, adding a bit more black to the paint, to leave a nice deep wet look that had me smiling.

And the insane flake pop fro Escalate in the full sun.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Now that is a nice finish, well done mate.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I forgot to mention that the front and rear bumpers weren't polished as they're due a respray this year.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks great Alex, Esclate leaves a brilliant finish by the looks of it and Palm Balm seemed to add even more :doublesho

Grear write up and superb finish :thumb:


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks awesome! Great to see another Dark Angek fan. Re durability we've been running it on the shop Golf for a while and are getting a good four months in British winter weather.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

That looks great! Is Dark Angel the chocolate one? I smelled it the NEC and wanted a black car lol
As you say the customer service from the guys at Angelwax is second to none.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

AaronGTi said:


> Looks great Alex, Esclate leaves a brilliant finish by the looks of it and Palm Balm seemed to add even more :doublesho
> 
> Grear write up and superb finish :thumb:


It sure does, I'd recommend either product as a step before protection. But the Escalate would be awesome just for an enhancement.



Bearswaxfactory said:


> Looks awesome! Great to see another Dark Angek fan. Re durability we've been running it on the shop Golf for a while and are getting a good four months in British winter weather.


Hopefully as I've got a long weekend this week I can get another coat on. but my winters here arn't that harsh, it may get to 5 or 6 degrees lol.



Natalie said:


> That looks great! Is Dark Angel the chocolate one? I smelled it the NEC and wanted a black car lol
> As you say the customer service from the guys at Angelwax is second to none.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


It sure is, after a while I found the smell to be a bit sickly. but that was just me.


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking sharp mate! Very nice


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks very impressive indeed :thumb:


----------



## bmgolf (Feb 25, 2013)

same colour as my car and they are hard to keep clean. your looks great, brilliant job


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice results, well done:thumb:


----------



## Ase (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice, great job!

I like the last reflection picture:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks guys :thumb:

Although I got the phone call that we all dread today, the Wifes work is currently having the outside repainted. 

well you know the rest


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice. Some awesome flake pop.

Suberb finish to show off your hard work as well.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

well done:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Top work Alex! Lovely finish on the black beast, she looking sexy now! 

That PolishAngel Escalate looks like it has a lot more cut than what I thought it would! It looks like a very handy product to have in the kit! :thumb:

Interesting looking colour charged wax that Angelwax too! I'll have to tell you about the PolishAngel Centurion when I get around to using it!


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Great finish mate. It is funny how subjective all this stuff is too.... I've almost resigned myself to never using a wax again as I don't think you can beat a decent sealant on black... Zaino in particular


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> Top work Alex! Lovely finish on the black beast, she looking sexy now!
> 
> That PolishAngel Escalate looks like it has a lot more cut than what I thought it would! It looks like a very handy product to have in the kit! :thumb:
> 
> Interesting looking colour charged wax that Angelwax too! I'll have to tell you about the PolishAngel Centurion when I get around to using it!


Escalate is awesome, and the flake pop is insane.

I took the car to work today to stop it getting covered in more paint and I just couldn't stop staring


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bump for updated photos on page one for exterior house paint removal


----------



## MaxDe (Mar 8, 2012)

Alex L said:


> Bump for updated photos on page one for exterior house paint removal


That is some nice flake pop!, Glad you everything is sorted out for you!, Your item will be ship tomorrow morning!

A lot of people found out that escalate actually has quite the cutting power for a paint cleaner which is superb! The Black wulfenite carnauba arts did actually darken your paint and superb gloss! Well done Alex!, probably one of the best looking black commodore around.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice job on a nice car mate .


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

MaxDe said:


> That is some nice flake pop!, Glad you everything is sorted out for you!, Your item will be ship tomorrow morning!
> 
> A lot of people found out that escalate actually has quite the cutting power for a paint cleaner which is superb! The Black wulfenite carnauba arts did actually darken your paint and superb gloss! Well done Alex!, probably one of the best looking black commodore around.


It's definetly a very underrated product, and definetly going to be my go to polish for non-correction details.

I noticed today some smears from the Wulfenite, but that would be down to doing the whole side of the car instead of a panel at a time. I'll no for Saturday when I wash it next.

Look forward to my new fluffy bunny lol


----------



## MaxDe (Mar 8, 2012)

Alex L said:


> It's definetly a very underrated product, and definetly going to be my go to polish for non-correction details.
> 
> I noticed today some smears from the Wulfenite, but that would be down to doing the whole side of the car instead of a panel at a time. I'll no for Saturday when I wash it next.
> 
> Look forward to my new fluffy bunny lol


haha definately indeed very underated. Probably need to do panel at a time and A little spritz is more than enough.

Your fluffy bunny should be received by today hopefully!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

MaxDe said:


> haha definately indeed very underated. Probably need to do panel at a time and A little spritz is more than enough.
> 
> Your fluffy bunny should be received by today hopefully!


All here safe and sound, thanks Chuan :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

*Carpro Flyby30 and a little bit of ArtDeSicko *

Today I got to try my newly arrived Carpro and ArtDeShine goodies and as the weather has really gone down here lately it was about time I got some glass treatment on my car.

So during the week a small package arrived from Chuan with a small addition of ArtDeshine ArtDeSicko too 

So I gave the windows a quick going over with some Megs Glass Cleaner Concentrate and on with the Ceri-glass.

Initially I didn't use enough and you can tell by the picture with water on, only some of it is sheeting, unlike the videos I'd watched where the whole screen sheets.





So taking a cue from one of the videos I put a big squirt over the screen, instead of on the pad and got much better results





So I worked my way around the car leaving nice clean windows 



Then the wife turned up with presents 



Next time I will definitely use a DA polisher as it will be a lot easier on the old arms and will give greater cleaning and polishing of the glass too.

The actual Flyby30 was a dream to use, went on so easy and came off even easier.
After the Ceri-glass and a wipe down with Eraser the glass felt a bit grippy, but buffing off after Flyby it was soooo smooth.

The cars now tucked up in the garage for 12 hours to let the Flyby fully cure so I can give it a wash tomorrow 

Next job was to give Carpro PERL a go as I've had it a little while and still not used it yet and due to the harsh sun here some of my trim was startinging to fade 



Newspaper was put under the trim so I didn't get dressing all over my nice clean windows



And then PERL was sprayed over the plastics







And worked into the plastics with a brush



To leave me a very nice finish









And half the trim done and half the trim un touched



And I also got my new Detailing World sticker 



And as I couldn't wait I had a quick try with ArtDeSicko in my front wing



I spritzed the wing with water



And wiped down with Eraser and IPA to remove as much as possible without claying and polishing.



Then a couple of Drops of ArtDeSicko on a pad and apllied to half the panel and due to it being a bit chilly here left for 10 minutes as per the instructions









And then buffed off (with such ease too).






I didn't see much of a darkening effect like some peoples photos show, but then my paint hasn't been properly prepped and still has the previous waxes etc on it.

there was a difference in the beading though.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good and like the new sticker


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Great work.


----------

